# Mise à jour Mac OS



## misterjay (14 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous,

Aujourd'hui hui en voulant installer la dernière version de itune, mon macbook pro me précisait que mon portable nécessitait la mise jour du mac OS en 10.4.9 ou ultérieur, en faisant la mise a jour du logiciel en passant par le menu pomme il me trouve une mise a jour 10.4.11 recommandé à tous les utilisateurs de mac os X tiger, mais je n'ai pas X tiger.

Alors ma question, puis-je installer cette mise à jour sans problème même sans l'utilisation de X tiger ou est ce que je peux en installer une encore plus récente?


----------



## VLF (14 Juin 2008)

Heu, mais si on te propose la mise à jour 10.4.11, c'est tu dispose forcément de Mac OS 10.4 &#8230; Donc de Tiger !

Ou alors, j'ai rien compris à ton message.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

10 = X

Oui tu peux faire la mise à jours sans problème


----------



## misterjay (14 Juin 2008)

Ok merci pour les réponses, j suis pas un grand connaisseur des mac donc c est possible VLF, donc cela veut dire que je peux installer la mise à jour la plus récente et pas forcement la 10.4.11 je crois que c est 10.5.3 ou celle là est elle réservé aux utilisateurs de leopard ?


----------



## VLF (14 Juin 2008)

C'est ça ^^


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2008)

exemple 10.4 = tiger c'est un OS

10.5 = leopard c'est un autre OS

toi tu peux faire les mises à jour gratuites serie 10.4

si tu veux leopard faut acheter leopard
-
en passant
fais la mise à jour globale crorespondant à ta machine ( mise à jour macintel, ne pas se tromper) et tu auras tout en une fois, itunes compris
là
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


----------



## misterjay (14 Juin 2008)

Ok je comprend mieux, et donc par contre comment je sais concernant "PPC ou macintel" ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2008)

tu as un mabook pro 
c'est macintel
d'ailleurs tu peux verifier toi même
menu pomme à propos de ce mac -plus d'info


----------



## misterjay (14 Juin 2008)

Super merci pascal et merci aux autres aussi j'upgrade tout de suite mon macbook.

Une dernière question je vois sur le site  pour DL qu'il y a une version " 				Mac OS X 10.4.11 Combo Update (Intel)" a quoi correspond t'elle?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2008)

A ce dont on parle
et c'est expliqué sur la page d'info que tu peux cliquer toi même
elle est là pour répondre à tes questions


----------



## misterjay (14 Juin 2008)

Ok merci je vais regarder ça.


----------

